# Status-post breast clip placement



## skillingbeck (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of a ICD-9 code to show presence of a breast clip after a biopsy was done?  Thanks.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think there is one I always coded the dx of why they were doing the biopsy example 611.72 611.89


----------

